# Where to Buy Affordable Christmas Villages, Year-Round?



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey, all.

I've received word from Wal-Mart, that they only stock their Christmas village pieces during the end of each year...which was a big disappointment since I was hoping to keep collecting throughout 2019. My question for the lot of you is, where can I find similarly-priced items elsewhere? I checked out Lemax and Department 56, but their buildings are much more expensive; I paid $30 for my three ceramic buildings from Wal-Mart.

Any help you guys can be is greatly appreciated. Thanks again for your time, and God Bless! =)


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Callahans of Calabash North Carolina.

http://callahansgifts.com


----------



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Callahans of Calabash North Carolina.
> 
> http://callahansgifts.com


They don't seem to have an online store, and the only specifically Christmas stuff they have are Department 56 and some fairies from an artist named Mark Roberts.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sure you can order them online and use ship to store, so you don't have to pay shipping. I just looked up Easter eggs and beach chairs, they have both online.


----------



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Xnats said:


> I'm sure you can order them online and use ship to store, so you don't have to pay shipping. I just looked up Easter eggs and beach chairs, they have both online.


Well, you guys must be using a different link than the one posted, because I don't see any button or on-site link for an online store at Callaghan's. Its a very simple website which lists some of the items they carry, but that's it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry I was referring to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Xnats said:


> Sorry I was referring to Wal-Mart.


I sent an email to Wal-Mart's customer service department, specifically asking whether they sold their village pieces outside of the Christmas season. They said no, which is why I created this thread in the first place. I need another source to expand my model, that won't break my wallet (I'm on a very shoestring budget).


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I was thinking they gave you bad info, since Wal-mart does not pay much and they push to get folks off the phone but looking on-line the houses show as in store only. 

Do you have Big Lots your way? They have affordable stuff, I never ordered online from them though - https://www.biglots.com/search/?Ntt=christmas village


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Never mind I ran in there to get something for the wife, the houses are HO size. Accessories are about Dept 56 size though.


----------



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Xnats said:


> Never mind I ran in there to get something for the wife, the houses are HO size. Accessories are about Dept 56 size though.


I thought the gauge sizes only applied to the trains, not the village buildings. As long as most of them are similar in scale to my Wal-Mart buildings, I'm not that concerned. I'm just trying to find a reliable source online, for buying affordable Christmas village pieces out of season.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Moviefan2k4 said:


> I thought the gauge sizes only applied to the trains, not the village buildings. As long as most of them are similar in scale to my Wal-Mart buildings, I'm not that concerned. I'm just trying to find a reliable source online, for buying affordable Christmas village pieces out of season.



Well - "gauge" is the distance between the rails, but "HO gauge" is generally "HO scale", which is a scale of 1:87.1 (ratio real to model size). HO scale trains and buildings will be in scale with each other. I've no idea what scale if any the Christmas villages are usually made to. My parents had one for a while which was definitely much larger than HO - the people were pretty much as tall as an HO train.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is a tough question. Like so many things we shop for the hobby you never know until you find it. Your shopping for an idea that is not precisely a brand. I suggest you just go nuts during the after Xmas sales and save knowing that it will be a yearly wait. 


Is this a crazy idea? Speaking for myself I have three big shopping sprees at train shows every year. Part of the hobby is knowing good sources too, which is your question. Try second hand shops. It may be a lot of footwork but worth it.


Oh yes, look for a year round Xmas shop. Locally I have the Christmas Dove in Barrington NH. They do mail order too.


----------

